

Show HN: Speedtest command line - cliffwarden
https://github.com/zpeters/speedtest

======
cliffwarden
I got frustrated wanting to check "internet speed" on various servers so I
made a command line client for speedtest.net. If I've learned one thing from
this project it's that a "quick hack" can snowball so put more thought into
the design upfront than seems necessary at the time.

In particular I think I struggle with the "go way" so any suggestions with
creating more idiomatic code would be awesome.

Thank you!

------
aroch
Sever network speedtest against speedtest.net are, mostly and unfortunately,
useless for anything connected at >1Gbps. Here are 5 tests run against
(presumably) the same test server from a server connected at 10Gbps writing to
an SSD

>Ping (Lowest): 7.41 ms | Download (Max): 269.98 Mbps | Upload (Max): 1260.40
Mbps

>Ping (Lowest): 7.31 ms | Download (Max): 165.27 Mbps | Upload (Max): 183.88
Mbps

>Ping (Lowest): 7.73 ms | Download (Max): 337.67 Mbps | Upload (Max): 222.73
Mbps

>Ping (Lowest): 7.79 ms | Download (Max): 614.26 Mbps | Upload (Max): 594.96
Mbps

>Ping (Lowest): 7.33 ms | Download (Max): 1468.05 Mbps | Upload (Max): 97.49
Mbps

~~~
cliffwarden
How does the speedtest website respond to this same test? If you think this is
a bug in the code itself (and not just speedtest in general) i'm happy to dig
into this. Just open an issue on github.

Thanks!

~~~
aroch
Its a problem with speedtest, not necessarily your gocode. Other CLI speedtest
apps suffer from the same problem.

------
Ameo
I've used one called speedtest-cli on my Digital Ocean Linux boxes - worked
very well. Only thing I'm uncertain about is if the server hosting the speed
test is on the same network or not...

------
quantisan
I like seeing more CLI tools in Go.

What's the difference between yours and sivel's? (in addition to Python vs Go)

~~~
Ameo
My friend does nothing but rave about Go - have you worked in it personally?

~~~
quantisan
yes, built part of my previous startup on it. It has its use cases.

